# It's all about the Wing Chun Dummy



## wingchundummy (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi Peepz!

Just came across this board so I thought I sign up and check it out. I'm a big martial arts fan, particularly Wing Chun and Tae Kwon Do. 

Anyways, off to see what's happening in the forums! 

Peace out.


----------



## morph4me (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello, welcome to MT


----------



## bowser666 (Sep 18, 2008)

Greetings and welcome. Enjoy your stay .


----------



## IcemanSK (Sep 18, 2008)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 18, 2008)

Welcome and enjoy


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Sep 18, 2008)

Welcome to MT and enjoy!


----------



## arnisador (Sep 18, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Mimir (Sep 18, 2008)

Welcome!  You are now ensnared like the rest of us!


----------



## MBuzzy (Sep 19, 2008)

Welcome to MT!  Happy posting!


----------



## 14 Kempo (Sep 19, 2008)

Hello and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## tko4u (Sep 19, 2008)

happy posting from a fellow tkd practitioner!


----------

